# How Common is it for Neofinetia falcata to Bloom Twice a Year?



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 30, 2017)

One of my Kinroukaku always bloom twice with two or three months interval. 
This year, however, it looks like nearly everyone is getting ready for the second show. 
I had a main flower season of neo in June. 

Two of them are sending up more spikes than they did in June.
First time blooming Amami which bore one spike in June is showing four, a big Fugaku that had two spikes is sending up 4-5! 
Woo hoo~~


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Aug 30, 2017)

Furan, especially the ones closest to the primary specie seem to bloom twice a year. My Nishidemiyako bloomed very early Spring 2017, and now it is setting up another bloom that will probably flower early October. I do not have any idea what causes reblooming.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it HP!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 31, 2017)

It happens to mine sometimes. The normal season is late June thru July, and occasionally again in September and October. On the other hand Dendrobium moniliforme commonly blooms twice a year, once in the spring and again in the fall, in fact I have one flowering now.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 31, 2017)

Interesting! Thanks for the input, Tom.

You would think they won't flower on the fall as there isn't enough time to mature seeds before the winter sets in.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 31, 2017)

abax said:


> I'm looking forward to it HP!


 
I'm excited about seeing the flowers again. Hopefully my nose will be working.
Had allergy last time and couldn't smell very well.


----------



## myxodex (Sep 1, 2017)

I've only rarely had this happen. My Toyozakura has produced three spikes from the same growth once, but did so at the same time. My guess is that it depends on the length of your growing season, yours seems to start earlier than what I get.

My Manjushage is a crazy plant, it grows like a weed and blooms from early May into August with hardly any breaks. The spikes emerge in succession, growth by growth, so that a new spike is emerging when the previous is in full bloom. Today I cut off what I thought was the last spike,only to discover a new spike growing out, although this one looks to be small so I don't expect a lot from it. I do wonder what it would look like if the blooming was synchronous, this year 10 of the 20 odd growths bloomed and I lost a few due to mealy bugs (they kill or at least damage the spike buds while they're still in the leaf axil).


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 1, 2017)

Manjushage is in general, a very vigorous grower & bloomer as that is a typical feature of Amami furan, which Manjushage came from as a result of a mutation. 

Mine flowered back in June with multiple spikes at the same time, and it is making some more spikes now, and a bunch other Neos are spiking for the second time also. 

I prefer one big show, but extended or continuous blooming season has its merit, I guess. You get to have nightly perfume for a long time! 

My Amami furan used to make a big flower show in June, but since about two years ago, it has become a poor performer making one ore two spikes at a time, but twice a year.


----------

